# skinning..... whoa



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

what board were you on Argo? Skinning on crust....:thumbsup: Riding on crust....:thumbsdown: hahahaha


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Very nice! Where was this at? Front side of Vail or BC?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Riding a split on crust will definately challenge you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

noop tips for skinning:

weight your steps on your heel, not the balls of your feet - especially important the steeper it gets. 

something that can help this as well as general leg fatigue while skinning is to concentrate on lifting your weight from each step with your butt muscles instead of your quad/calf. you have to consciously think about it while you're hiking at first but it helps in the long run.

learn switchbacking and kickturns.

use your inside edges; when skinning up most people switch board halves so that the sidecut edges are to the inside of your feet... 

bring your split crampons for when it gets firm.

learn when to say fuck it and bootpack. 

:thumbsup:

edit: focus on breathing;

try and start at a pace you can keep - don't burn yourself out right out of the parking lot.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Vail up to the top of chair 4 from lionshead village. Some great fresh snow in some places, no-one out.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When I got to 35-45 degree slopes it was a challenge with slippage but I learned really fast to keep my weighted ski fully weighted and make quick switches of weight to avoid slipping. Fortunately I was with an experienced Tele skier that gave me some tips. I think my fatigue made the ride down so much worse.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Banjo said:


> what board were you on Argo? Skinning on crust....:thumbsup: Riding on crust....:thumbsdown: hahahaha


Yeah man. I would be cruising in knee deep pow then get shinned with a layer of ice.... Glad it was deep enough to throw a sweet tomahawk.

Jones solution with sparks afterburner and g3 skins.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll probably be doing jones or bert for a day next weekend if you are interested.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am working all weekend. Slamming out hours for the ot before our epic race. Latter in the winter I'll be down for sure. I worked today too actually. Vail is just the backyard though...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> Yeah man. I would be cruising in knee deep pow then get shinned with a layer of ice.... Glad it was deep enough to throw a sweet tomahawk.
> 
> Jones solution with sparks afterburner and g3 skins.


if you end up finding that slippage is a problem over the course of the season, keep in mind that the BD/Voile skins DO grip better than the g3/sparks - although heavier.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds like a good time. Got any pics from today?

Couple of followup questions: What's Vail's uphill travel policy for early season? Run into any snowmaking equipment?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing from anywhere interesting and deeper into the hike. I was too tired to care...... This is only like 1200' up from the base before cutting to midvail. Snow was deeper than expected. Trying to get in shape for season and this is another great way to do it...... Tele chick is up front, wife and another girlfriend ahead of me.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Snow looks pretty nice from the the pic.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> Sounds like a good time. Got any pics from today?
> 
> Couple of followup questions: What's Vail's uphill travel policy for early season? Run into any snowmaking equipment?


No issue, there was some on the main runs but they have never stopped anyone I know. They just cut off auto traffic with the 1' snow we had yesterday. Used to be able to drive to the base go chair 10 and park. They Just closed the gate last night.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> Snow looks pretty nice from the the pic.


Some areas were really nice. Most were challenging. It was all fun to skin on. Breaking trail in the deeper parts was tough on the hips.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Argo said:


> I am working all weekend. Slamming out hours for the ot before our epic race. Latter in the winter I'll be down for sure. I worked today too actually. Vail is just the backyard though...


I'll be doing Vail pass too. Lower elevation, needs a little more snow. Might be good by December with the way this season is setting up so far. Bert really is the spot. But VP is a pillow smashing good time.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I always wondered what it would be like to ride Vail before it opens. If you ever get a break from your work schedule, are planning on skinning up vail, and need someone to ride with, give me a holler. I can make it out most weekdays with one or two days notice.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The next planned skin is in two weeks but night riding under the full moon. I may break out for some pow if this next storm is a producer....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice...but any pointers about the hip issues...other than just skinning moar.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dunno but that was the first thing people told me about skinning up in fresh, hips get sore even for the healthy young 20somethings


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

those hip flexors hurt because unless you train running hurdles you just don't really use those muscles/tendons for anything like you do when you're skinning. once you get into regular use of them (ie a month or so into the season of consistent hiking) they'll stop hurting. its a pretty normal "beginning of the season" thing even if you've been splitting a while.

obviously will be worse in deeper snow.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Did my first skinning of the year last Sunday at Stevens, up to the top of Skyline. About a quarter of the very was breaking trail in about 24" of unconsolidated pow. Rough, but doable. The rest went pretty quick on a groomed section. I was surprised my legs didn't feel more sore afterwards....guess all that cardio on the stairmaster worked out for me, haha.


----------



## karkis (Jan 8, 2013)

another technique to make the ups easier, esp steeper, trail breaking...
the 'rest step', you can look it up n shit, but in a nutshell:
instead of moving with a smooth continuous gait, you power up your leg extension and lock your knee on whats now your back leg, swinging your other foot fwd into place
pause for whatever you need, a half second relaxation goes a long way, or if your breaking a steep technical track you might need say 5 - 10 secs to stamp in your next ski length with your front foot. the part that counts is that your weight is on your back foot, and your knee is locked so your bones take the weight and your muscles can rest.
repeat x 5000 or whatever
shred 
repeat 
shred
.......


----------

